# £80 or £280 range - does it really matter?



## atmosworld (8 Jul 2018)

I apologies for another 'Hi I am a newbie' comment but...

I have not ridden a bike in over 10 years. Now my daughter is now starting to ride I would like to get a bike so we can go for little rides together (along country lanes, grass common land, the odd field/wooded area, and a lot of hills!). I have spent the past few days looking online for a bike. I started with Halfords and their £100 range, but before I know it I was looking at bikes for £280 on the internet. I know for my budget I am not going to get anything pro like - but does it really matter if I get a £80 bike from Halfords or a £280 bike for that I want to do?

Also I have come across a load of brand names I have no idea if they are any good (Python, British Eagle, Claud Butler, Carrera, Apollo, Ridgeback....) Is there any brand of bike I should stay well clear off or someone recommend. 

After spending hours looking at different websites my mind is very foggy, some advice would be very much appreciated. 

Many thanks


----------



## Doobiesis (8 Jul 2018)

You wanna be looking at what you get on the bike for your budget. Like a good group set or brakes. Those brands you have mentioned will never have good quality items on them. 

I would try and buy a good second hand bike as you’ll get more for your money. 

I’d youre bumbling about it isn’t really an issue tbh, but if you want to go off and get some miles in, then I would be trying to get the best you can for your budget.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Jul 2018)

If money is an issue, then don't look at Halfords. Carrera range is just about ok-ish, but Apollo is heavy, cheap & nasty.

A lot depends upon the quality of the Halfords mechanic who has built up the bike, as there's no consistency. I have a photo album of horrors of new build Halfords bikes that people have asked me to check over, which have forks on the wrong way round, brake cables not tightened, gears not working etc.

You're far better looking at the B'Twin range available in Decathlon.

It is true that you get what you pay for. A £100 bike will not last.


----------



## alicat (8 Jul 2018)

I take it you want a safe, reliable bike that you will enjoy riding, that has quality components and that has a resale value. £80 does not buy you that. It does not even come close to buying the components at trade price, paying for the cost of labour and machinery to build it, transporting it to a shop near you and providing everyone in the chain with an honest profit.

For your budget, I would also hot foot it to Decathlon and buy something from there.


----------



## ChrisEyles (8 Jul 2018)

Another vote for decathlon here as being great value for money for a "proper" bike. 

Something like this might fit the bill: 

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/riverside-100-hybrid-bike-id_8405298.html

A bit more expensive, but also nicer is this (comes with traditional flat bars or racing drop bars): 

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-100-flat-bar-road-bike-id_8500949.html

However, if you're prepared to bide your time, £80 could get you something reasonably good second hand. Older 1990s 26" rigid forked mountain bikes often go for a song on ebay/gumtree and can make nice road going bikes if you change the inevitable knobby tyres for slicks. 

I'd only go down this route if you felt happy sourcing and replacing the chain and brake blocks along with tyres yourself (I'd budget £0 - £40 for this depending how much needs doing), and tweaking the brakes / gears if necessary.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2018)

User46386 said:


> For your budget I'd be looking at secondhand but you need to take someone with you who really knows about bikes otherwise you have a really good chance of getting ripped off.


That would definitely be my approach.

If you shopped wisely you could get a fantastic used bike for about £280. THIS ONE on CycleChat, for example.


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Jul 2018)

Don't know whereabouts you are but you might want to see if there is anywhere like this near you
https://www.resurrectionbikes.org.uk/
If you want new, I would recommend Decathlon too


----------



## Vantage (8 Jul 2018)

I'll echo what others have said, Decathlon is where you need to go.
Going second hand is an option if you know what to look out for but worn drivetrains and bent frames can fool even lifelong cyclists.
From what you've said about the type of riding you'll be doing I'd suggest either a mountain bike or hybrid. Steer clear of suspension forks on bikes below £300 as a good fork retails for that much on its own. You'll be wanting an alloy framed bike with a minimum of 24 gears. The frame for it's weight and 24 gears as that guarantees readily available parts.
Ensure you leave a few pennies to buy a water bottle and cage (cycling can be thirsty fun) and a pump (do a search on the forums for recommendations), spare inner tube, puncture kit and cheap multi tool. You'll need a saddlebag/pouch to store that stuff along with sweeties.
I wouldn't bother with lights for now as we're not exactly in the dark ages for a while.
Most importantly, pick something you like the look of and fun to ride. Get those wrong and you'll give up before you start. Enjoy it 

Oh, and welcome to the forum


----------



## tom73 (8 Jul 2018)

Dont feel bad about yet another newbie post we all need help to get going it can be a right minefield. We all needed some help starting at some point.

In the end what ever you go for you need to be comfortable riding it and have confidence in it. You need to ask yourself will I get that for 80 quid? 
Some good advice already given 2rd had will get you a good deal if you know what you want. 
@Julia9054 makes a good point see if you can find a bike recycle project near you that way you help a great local community project, you get a good quality cheep priced bike you know has been set up right and will give you peace of mind. You win they win and wider community wins 

As other have said if in the end you have to go to a big name shop then Decathlon it is.


----------



## atmosworld (8 Jul 2018)

Hi. Thank you all so much. I will check out Decathlon. I am not looking for a bike that I can sell on, just something safe and reliable that will last a few years and allow me to go out with my daughter as she grows up / becomes a more confident rider. 

It is nice to have so many of you give advice - wish I found this site a few weeks ago when I started looking, would have saved me so much time. When I was younger I remember my parents taking me to a local bike shop and I had a selection of about three bikes to pick from. There are just so many different bikes out there now with different features - it's a minefield!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (8 Jul 2018)

User46386 said:


> Firstly you need to tell us what type of bike you are after?
> For your budget I'd be looking at secondhand but you need to take someone with you who really knows about bikes otherwise you have a really good chance of getting ripped off.
> Otherwize I'd be looking at one of the Decathlon bikes like the others have said.



I'd echo just about all of this!

First of all, think about what kind of a bike you want - ie where you want to go, when you want to go and how far, as well as what you'd like to bring. Commute to work? Family picnics? Overnight trips? Look for a bike that will do what you want to do..... and maybe what you'd like to do in the future.

How are your mechanical skills? Do you know the basics? Do you want to learn the basics? If you want to work on it yourself with minimal skills, then simpler is better.

Security? Have you a safe place to store the bike? If not, a sound, scruffy bike might be better.

I'd think about a 2nd hand too, probably an older Mountainbike with no suspension. Simple, robust and goes everywhere. Also cheap.

Never bought a bike in Decathlon, but their customer service is good, warranties are honoured with no quibbles. For ease of mind they are a good choice too.

In any case, any bike will get you just about anywhere, all you have to do is enjoy it!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> That would definitely be my approach.
> 
> If you shopped wisely you could get a fantastic used bike for about £280. THIS ONE on CycleChat, for example.


Or THIS ONE!


----------



## atmosworld (8 Jul 2018)

I also came across this site when looking. They have a clearance section and was wondering if the bikes on there really were £400 now down to £250 e.g. The Coyote ones or are they that money anyway? https://www.parkersofbolton.co.uk/collections/clearance-bikes?page=1&f_price=45-316 

Many thanks


----------



## atmosworld (8 Jul 2018)

HobbesOnTour said:


> I'd echo just about all of this!
> 
> First of all, think about what kind of a bike you want - ie where you want to go, when you want to go and how far, as well as what you'd like to bring. Commute to work? Family picnics? Overnight trips? Look for a bike that will do what you want to do..... and maybe what you'd like to do in the future.



I am after something that I can go on the odd 30 min ride maybe longer in the future. Mostly road but we do live near some wooded area / fields. So I am thinking of a mountain bike for this. Someone at work recommended a pinnacle hybrid bike but I was unsure if the tyres would stand the tree roots / bumpy fields. 

As for how mechanical am I...... well, less said about that the better


----------



## Vantage (8 Jul 2018)

I wouldn't be comfortable taking either of those rigs on grassy/woody areas.



atmosworld said:


> Now my daughter is now starting to ride I would like to get a bike so we can go for little rides together (along country lanes, grass common land, the odd field/wooded area, and a lot of hills!).


----------



## cyberknight (8 Jul 2018)

atmosworld said:


> Hi. Thank you all so much. I will check out Decathlon. I am not looking for a bike that I can sell on, just something safe and reliable that will last a few years and allow me to go out with my daughter as she grows up / becomes a more confident rider.
> 
> It is nice to have so many of you give advice - wish I found this site a few weeks ago when I started looking, would have saved me so much time. When I was younger I remember my parents taking me to a local bike shop and I had a selection of about three bikes to pick from. There are just so many different bikes out there now with different features - it's a minefield!


Last and only bike my parents bought me i had a choice of a racer with down tube shifters and a 5 speed gears or a grifter , the grifter won


----------



## midlife (8 Jul 2018)

@biggs682 on here might have something. Sound as a pound as they say


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2018)

Thanks @midlife 

@atmosworld at the moment the only bikes i have for sale at the moment are retro road bikes and looking at your previous postings on this thread thats not what you are looking for .

My suggestion would be an early 90's non suspension mtb from a decent brand Like Marin , Saracen , Giant or Trek to name just a few and fit some good road style tyres rather than knobbly ones 

Not sure where you are based but if local to Wellingborough then feel free to get in contact for any further help


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jul 2018)

Don't automatically discount Halfords - yes, the Apollo range is pretty dire, but the Carrera Subway hybrids are regularly cited on here as a good choice at the price point and sound like they'll be a good match for your needs.

A bike that only costs £80 brand new from a shop is likely to be a disappointment.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2018)

+1 for either Decathlon or for a good used bike. Halfords can be hit and miss in terms of service (I'm lucky, two out of my three local branches are good), but their bikes are actually pretty decent once you rule out the bargain basement BSO.

A really cheap bike is more trouble than it's worth. Others have already mentioned the componentry made of cheese, but cheap bikes are heavy. Really heavy. Combine the two and it makes cycling a chore. Which kind of defeats the point.

Most important thing is to find a bike, that as well as doing what you want it to do, puts a smile on your face when you ride it.


----------



## User16625 (9 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> +1 for either Decathlon or for a good used bike. Halfords can be hit and miss in terms of service (I'm lucky, two out of my three local branches are good), but their bikes are actually pretty decent once you rule out the bargain basement BSO.
> 
> A really cheap bike is more trouble than it's worth. Others have already mentioned the componentry made of cheese, but cheap bikes are heavy. Really heavy. Combine the two and it makes cycling a chore. Which kind of defeats the point.
> 
> Most important thing is to find a bike, that as well as doing what you want it to do, puts a smile on your face when you ride it.



Not to mention potentially dangerous. Halfords sell bikes where the brakes are woefully inadequate. How on Earth can any company get away with selling such products beggars belief. One would think there is minimum standards.

One important check to make is that the brakes should provide decent power before the levers touch the bars. If the levers have been pulled as far as they can go and you're still moving, leave the bike and F.O outta there.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jul 2018)

For tootling around with your daughter you don't need anything fancy at all. Any bike will do

Decathlon bikes are well made but have a look on ebay for one of them second hand. There will be loads listed and they will be cheap and fine for your purposes


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (13 Jul 2018)

Flying Dodo said:


> Apollo is heavy, cheap & nasty.
> It is true that you get what you pay for. A £100 bike will not last.



Only up to a point; a lot of Apollos are indeed heavy, cheap & nasty - principally the ones built with low quality suspension forks or even worse, full suspension. The ones without any suspension - rigids, can make a perfectly acceptable low-budget bike. I use an old Apollo rigid MTB as a local hack. It must be about 25 years old, and I've spent less than £10 on it in total. Everything works and it gets me from A to B. It is fairly heavy at about 34 lbs, but then it's a cheap steel bike not something exotic made with Reynolds tubing - so I don't expect it to be light. It's best attribute is that it's not really worth stealing, and if some junkie did nick it I've only lost ten quid. It's not true to say that a £100 bike will not last, as mine clearly has lasted, so that is too simplistic a statement. It depends entirely on what sort of £100 bike it is. Some are utter junk, some are just budget quality but entirely useable bikes. The trick is to ignore the blingy looking junk with cheap chrome and flashy paint and go for the unexciting but solid type of budget bike without suspension.



ChrisEyles said:


> Another vote for decathlon here as being great value for money for a "proper" bike.
> 
> Something like this might fit the bill:
> 
> ...



If I was in the market for a budget NEW general purpose bike I too would buy a flat bar Riverside or Triban from Decathlon. I don't think there is anything better value available, and Decathlon are a reputable retailer.

However, I don't really "do" new bikes, much preferring the more attractive style and better value you get from old school secondhand steel bikes. As Chris says, you will not beat a 90's 26" rigid MTB for value or practicality. 1990's 700c hybrids are also a good used buy, especially the Raleigh Pioneer. Old Ridgebacks are also decent.
To me, £80 is more than enough to buy a really nice used bike. I look to pay no more than about £20 secondhand and I've still got bikes with Reynolds 501/531 frames for that, which were certainly not cheap machines when they were new.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jul 2018)

Just get something like this off eBay






It'll be fine for tootling around. Why spend more than necessary?


----------



## oldfatfool (13 Jul 2018)

Doobiesis said:


> You wanna be looking at what you get on the bike for your budget. Like a good group set or brakes. Those brands you have mentioned will never have good quality items on them.
> .



I don't know my ridgeback managed to stop with 30 kg of panniers on it descending the odd alp


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Jul 2018)

oldfatfool said:


> I don't know my ridgeback managed to stop with 30 kg of panniers on it descending the odd alp



The Ridgeback clearly isn't in the BSO category, which is how I read the implication of the previous comment you were responding to. Components don't have to be super-expensive to work, they just need sufficient quality not to bend or break in use. For example, Shimano Tourney is fitted to millions of budget hybrids and MTB's the world over. It doesn't look pretty, it isn't the most refined gearchange, but it works OK and if you don't bash it up, it keeps working.
I tend to look at build features rather than brands at the budget end. The other day, I spotted a pair of identical 700c commuter type hybrids locked to adjacent cycle racks. Two different budget brands, exactly the same actual bike. Mass produced in the same far-east factory no doubt, with decals stuck on to suit the retailer selling them. A commodity.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2018)

Hi and  .

It can be a bit of a minefield . Have you noticed anyone who has commented that is living in your area who may be able to you to decide ?

There does seem to be some bargains for sale on the internet . I recently bought one which I am very happy with now once I had cleaned it . 
What I have discovered is that pictures can be very misleading . Both the bike I bought and another bike which I went to see looked totally different in the flesh . 
Good luck in your search .


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It can be a bit of a minefield . Have you noticed anyone who has commented that is living in your area who may be able to you to decide ?
> 
> There does seem to be some bargains for sale on the internet . I recently bought one which I am very happy with now once I had cleaned it .
> What I have discovered is that pictures can be very misleading . .



If you set a low budget and stick to it you minimise the potential for getting your fingers burnt by a pile of junk. Low priced stuff tends to be more honestly described as well, it's the sellers trying to big up a piece of scrap for an inflated price you really need to be wary of. There are plenty of used bargains out there and the more vague the descriptions and pictures are, the bigger the potential bargain. Some people really don't help themselves by posting blurry pictures lacking detail and unhelpful descriptions that don't mention important details, or give incorrect sizes etc. It puts off many potential buyers which reduces competition and results in low winning bids. You get the best bargains by taking calculated risks.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> If you set a low budget and stick to it you minimise the potential for getting your fingers burnt by a pile of junk. Low priced stuff tends to be more honestly described as well, it's the sellers trying to big up a piece of scrap for an inflated price you really need to be wary of. There are plenty of used bargains out there and the more vague the descriptions and pictures are, the bigger the potential bargain. Some people really don't help themselves by posting blurry pictures lacking detail and unhelpful descriptions that don't mention important details, or give incorrect sizes etc. It puts off many potential buyers which reduces competition and results in low winning bids. You get the best bargains by taking calculated risks.



The risk I took was as to the size of frame as it wasn't stated . A bit of a guess by using the headbadge as a guide suggested that the frame size was within my tolerance, but it turned out smaller than I thought . It still fits though and is nice to ride . 
The wheels turned out to be 27 inch alloys which was good, alloy bars , stem and cranks would have all cost more if I had bought them separately .
It has turned out to be a good buy and one that I enjoy riding .


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The risk I took was as to the size of frame as it wasn't stated . A bit of a guess by using the headbadge as a guide suggested that the frame size was within my tolerance, but it turned out smaller than I thought . It still fits though and is nice to ride ..



If you're talking about a conventional mens triangulated frame with a horizontal top tube, you can usually guesstimate the frame size to the nearest inch by looking at how tall the head tube is, how long the wheelbase is, and where the top of the seat tube stops in relation to the height of the back tyre. It's not an exact science, but I can tell accurately enough if a frame is in the 22 1/2"-23 1/2" range I'm ideally looking for regardless of what info the seller posts, or omits to post, about the sizing.


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 Jul 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Only up to a point; a lot of Apollos are indeed heavy, cheap & nasty - principally the ones built with low quality suspension forks or even worse, full suspension. The ones without any suspension - rigids, can make a perfectly acceptable low-budget bike. I use an old Apollo rigid MTB as a local hack. It must be about 25 years old, and I've spent less than £10 on it in total. Everything works and it gets me from A to B. It is fairly heavy at about 34 lbs, but then it's a cheap steel bike not something exotic made with Reynolds tubing - so I don't expect it to be light. It's best attribute is that it's not really worth stealing, and if some junkie did nick it I've only lost ten quid. It's not true to say that a £100 bike will not last, as mine clearly has lasted, so that is too simplistic a statement. It depends entirely on what sort of £100 bike it is. Some are utter junk, some are just budget quality but entirely useable bikes. The trick is to ignore the blingy looking junk with cheap chrome and flashy paint and go for the unexciting but solid type of budget bike without suspension.



£100 spent 25 years ago would have got a far better bike than £100 now. Modern Apollo bikes are rubbish, unlike your older model and a new bike at that price point won't last, especially when you look at the poor quality components that are now used.


----------



## RichardB (22 Jul 2018)

I have just bought a Carrera Subway 2 and I can report it is a fine bit of kit. For the money, I would say excellent value. It rides well enough, I love the hydro disc brakes, and with a couple of tweaks it is comfy for me. I have never owned a really expensive bike, so the bar is quite low for any bike I ride, but the Subway seems to tick all the boxes.

I am lucky in that my local Halfords has some great guys working there, and I trust their workmanship and advice. In the past I have been a bit of a snob and assumed that a local independent shop would be better than a chain, but of the last three bikes I have bought (two from 'specialists' and one from Halfords), the Subway was the only one without faults at purchase.


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Jul 2018)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Not to mention potentially dangerous. Halfords sell bikes where the brakes are woefully inadequate. How on Earth can any company get away with selling such products beggars belief. One would think there is minimum standards.
> 
> One important check to make is that the brakes should provide decent power before the levers touch the bars. If the levers have been pulled as far as they can go and you're still moving, leave the bike and F.O outta there.



I think part of the issue is the staff ability / competence level at Halfords varies from a friend of mine who used to build his own frames for fun (good trials frames apparently, he sold a few) through to able to hold the correct end of a screwdriver. It's not always the kit at fault. 



oldfatfool said:


> I don't know my ridgeback managed to stop with 30 kg of panniers on it descending the odd alp



Ridgeback turn out decent bikes in my opinion, although I've not looked at their offerings for a while


----------



## andyR00 (26 Jul 2018)

I'm no expert but weight is an issue although you won't get too much difference between £80-200 .

Cycling up hills especially into a head wind on a tank of a bike not always fun.

Although in the reverse a cheap bike would be fine for building core fitness over a few months. You may want to buy cheap and also buy a turbo trainer.


----------



## T4tomo (26 Jul 2018)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Not to mention potentially dangerous. Halfords sell bikes where the brakes are woefully inadequate. How on Earth can any company get away with selling such products beggars belief. One would think there is minimum standards.
> 
> One important check to make is that the brakes should provide decent power before the levers touch the bars. If the levers have been pulled as far as they can go and you're still moving, leave the bike and F.O outta there.


Alternatively you can just adjust the brakes so they work!


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jul 2018)

Don't forget that the OP is going to use the bike for tootling around with his daughter, not doing heavy, fast miles

For that, any bike will do, cheaper the better. Just buy it second hand off eBay

Why are we even suggesting things like turbo trainers? It's for gentle family rides


----------



## andyR00 (26 Jul 2018)

I need to start reading whole thread.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Jul 2018)

For general pootling bike weight is not that important.
My dropway aka drop bar conversion of a subway is only 2-3 slower over my commute compared to my road bike and a lot of that is lost on the hilly parts, on the flat is not that far behind maybe im topping out at 19-20 rather than 21-22 cruising speed .


----------



## Black Sheep (27 Jul 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Don't forget that the OP is going to use the bike for tootling around with his daughter, not doing heavy, fast miles
> 
> For that, any bike will do, cheaper the better. Just buy it second hand off eBay
> 
> Why are we even suggesting things like turbo trainers? It's for gentle family rides



There's a drop off point where anything cheap isn't great, apolo for example

Generally any 'known brand' from the last 10 years should do the job happily, perhaps with a little tlc and checkover by a friendly forum member / local bike shop to make sure there's no mechanical issues about to pop up. 

So anything specialized, ridgeback, scott, trek, giant, raleigh and so on with the factory paint job not looking too dated 

on the other hand, a few friends of mine at uni bought cheap Probike branded bikes to get to and from uni for about £80 from the local bike shop, they were basic and one or two bits did wear out other than consumables in the three years (front and rear mechs mainly) but were easily replaced and seemed to do the job well (just avoid the full suspension ones)


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 Jul 2018)

Whatever make of bike you choose - if you buy cheap, buy rigids only and avoid anything with suspension.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2018)

Black Sheep said:


> There's a drop off point where anything cheap isn't great, apolo for example
> 
> Generally any 'known brand' from the last 10 years should do the job happily, perhaps with a little tlc and checkover by a friendly forum member / local bike shop to make sure there's no mechanical issues about to pop up.
> 
> ...



Admittedly that drop-off point isn't at the same place along the scale for everyone. What I might class as a bike that'll do the job rather nicely might be a bike that someone else will turn their nose up at. On the flip side, another person might say "How much!?!?!?! For a bike?!?!?!?! You're having a giraffe!"

I think the question you need to ask is "Is this a bike I'm happy to ride - and will enjoy riding - or is it one that I will simply end up throwing into the bushes in frustration." (If you can lift it, that is...)


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Admittedly that drop-off point isn't at the same place along the scale for everyone. What I might class as a bike that'll do the job rather nicely might be a bike that someone else will turn their nose up at. On the flip side, another person might say "How much!?!?!?! For a bike?!?!?!?! You're having a giraffe!"
> 
> I think the question you need to ask is "Is this a bike I'm happy to ride - and will enjoy riding - or is it one that I will simply end up throwing into the bushes in frustration." (If you can lift it, that is...)



Exactly. There are a lot of posters on CC that have been riding bikes for years and have become.conditioned to a certain "minimum standard" for a bike. We are all guilty of this. The longer you ride, the higher these minimum standards

First bike, tootling around with your daughter. I'm struggling to think of any bike that would not be suitable for this. So my advice is to buy something second hand as cheap as possible


----------



## gbb (16 Aug 2018)

atmosworld said:


> I apologies for another 'Hi I am a newbie' comment but...
> 
> I have not ridden a bike in over 10 years. Now my daughter is now starting to ride I would like to get a bike so we can go for little rides together (along country lanes, grass common land, the odd field/wooded area, and a lot of hills!). I have spent the past few days looking online for a bike. I started with Halfords and their £100 range, but before I know it I was looking at bikes for £280 on the internet. I know for my budget I am not going to get anything pro like - but does it really matter if I get a £80 bike from Halfords or a £280 bike for that I want to do?
> 
> ...


Based on your description of your history and your terrain and expectations, I'd suggest you particually look for the following...
3 chainrings (a triple) up front. This will help you enormously with the hills you mention. One post a few pages up suggested a bike that actually only had a single 38t chainrings which I suspect would be hopelessly innapropriate for you and your terrain.
Preferably a rear gear cluster with something like a 14/32 range. Again, the 32t will help a lot with hills.

An example of vfm would be my wife's hybrid, £150 a couple years ago from a local bike shop selling cheaper stuff.. It's heavy but it's fine, there are some ok bikes out there that don't cost the earth.


----------



## Brand X (14 Sep 2018)

Quick tip: Make sure the bike fits. Like a pair of shoes, if it doesn't fit it will never be comfortable. Several good vids on YouTube about fitting a bicycle.


----------



## nickAKA (17 Sep 2018)

Pub bore here...

Echoing what many others have said, go to Decathlon.When it comes to value for money in a new bike thay are nigh on impossible to beat, even with Halfords 'discounts' they're still inferior pound-for-pound. Buy a bike that feels 'right', if you're buying on a budget, avoid any type of suspension.

Sub-£300 you just want something dependable & serviceable, Decathlon ace that.


----------



## kingrollo (30 Sep 2018)

Yep Decathlon - an £80 bike might be ok the first time you ride it - after that the brakes will start squealing and rubbing, bits will start dropping off - go used and get a decent bike shop to check it over...


----------



## xzenonuk (9 Oct 2018)

i have 2 bikes from decathlon a mtb and a rb and i cannot fault them as they kick ass


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2018)

£280 Is able to get you something that rides well, is reliable, and long lived. If we're talking about new bikes then £80 simply will not.


----------



## mustang1 (9 Oct 2018)

Get a Carrera Parva. I got one and I ordered one for SO but she doesn't seem too bothered so I canceled that order .wicked good bike for the money. I'm not sure I would want to put too much power into the drivetrain though, at least not without changing the chain. Very good bike for the money .


----------



## User76022 (14 Nov 2018)

Sorry, a bit late to this thread but, another vote for Decathlon here too. 

My last bike from their lasted 12 years with literally no replacement parts needed. It was comfortable and well spec'ed for its price. 

My current bike is also from Decathlon after my previous one eventually developed signs of old age. 260 quid has got me a comfortable mountain bike with trigger gears and disk brakes (the brakes are poor and will soon be upgraded, but I can't complain for the price). 

I won't spend a lot on a bike. But 80 quid won't get you a new bike. I'm absolutely not being a gear snob, but 80 quid will get you a piece of scrap metal that vaguely resembles a bike at first, until it falls apart. And it's a false economy. A friend of mine used to buy a new budget bike about every 3 months because when they fail, which they do a lot, its cheaper to replace than to repair often.


----------



## MichaelW2 (15 Nov 2018)

If you stick to a basic, non suspended style of bike, the lower priced ones can be completely adaquate, but it helps to know the difference between a decent, good value bike and a " Bike Shaped Object".
The major brands don't make BSO so you are safe with them.
Shimano components are good even in the lowest price range. BSO usually fit lesser brands.
BSO frames usually show very poor alignment. The forks may point in different directions to the frame where you would expect them to be in-line.

Full Suspension BSO should always be avoided, but I have ridden some skip rescue discount brand bikes with eg Microshift gearing. They work, the brakes are not as reactive as better models, the metal nuts and bolts are softer and easier to mash. The wonkey forks restrict use to easy riding, no big descents or exttext off road


----------



## rjmsmith (15 Nov 2018)

Hello, I'm just going to hijack this thread for a quick question rather than start a new one! I'm looking to purchase a bike for, mainly commuting, but some leiuse cycling as well. I have been looking at Decathlon but came across someone selling a Cannondale R400 for £200 on gumtree. Is this worth it or am I better going new. The R400 looks in good nick and apparently it hasn't been used a lot


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2018)

If you want her to grow a lifelong love of cycling then spend a little more. Get her a cheap, nasty, heavy, wooden feeling bike and she may never want to ride again.


----------



## User76022 (15 Nov 2018)

rjmsmith said:


> Hello, I'm just going to hijack this thread for a quick question rather than start a new one! I'm looking to purchase a bike for, mainly commuting, but some leiuse cycling as well. I have been looking at Decathlon but came across someone selling a Cannondale R400 for £200 on gumtree. Is this worth it or am I better going new. The R400 looks in good nick and apparently it hasn't been used a lot


I can't comment on Cannondale. But I can vouch for decathlon bikes. They're actually good value for money. I've had a couple of mountain bikes from them. For less than 300 quid you can get the kind of spec normally found on bikes about twice the price. That's not to say they are better than the used Cannondale you saw. I couldn't comment only because I have no personal experience with Cannondale.


----------



## Milzy (15 Nov 2018)

atmosworld said:


> I also came across this site when looking. They have a clearance section and was wondering if the bikes on there really were £400 now down to £250 e.g. The Coyote ones or are they that money anyway? https://www.parkersofbolton.co.uk/collections/clearance-bikes?page=1&f_price=45-316
> 
> Many thanks


All crap.


----------



## User76022 (15 Nov 2018)

Milzy said:


> All crap.


Actually this mountain bike looks OK for the price.

https://www.parkersofbolton.co.uk/c...ington-gents-27sp-29er-29-wheel-mountain-bike


----------



## xzenonuk (20 Nov 2018)

User76022 said:


> Actually this mountain bike looks OK for the price.
> 
> https://www.parkersofbolton.co.uk/c...ington-gents-27sp-29er-29-wheel-mountain-bike




18 kilo's?????? "*Frame: *Lightweight alloy tubing" that is extremely heavy and the front derailuer only says "shimano front derailuer" probably one of their cheap ones that are on bso's.

i once spent 200 quid on a bso and it was terrible,

the suspension was junk the back derailuer was bent out of the box and the front one sucked balls and the cable disc brakes were always going out of alignment as well as the gears and the bottom bracket packed in and the frame was showing signs of been about to break.

that was only with about 266 miles on it and constantly trying to mantain the pos, managed to get a full refund and got my decathlon rockrider 540 the same day 

the rockrider has well over 3000 miles on it


----------

